# Aufbau meiner Drecksau !!!



## Delaheye (24. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute !

Ein eigenes Forum für Alutech Jünger das is ja mal sehr genial !

Ich will gar nicht viel von mir faseln. Bin Fahrradschrauber mit Leib und Seele. Begeisterter Moutainbiker, und ne rauhe Sau auf dem Bike ! Mehr von mir erzähle ich später !

Ich hab bis heute mehrere MTB`s (Kuwahara,Speci.,Chakka,etc.) Fotos davon werden folgen. Aber diese machen mich nicht mehr glücklich !

So hab ich mich entschlossen mir endlich ne richtige Drecksau auf zu bauen.
Ich bin über 2m lang und hab ca 100Kg drauf. Was  mich zu der Meinung drängt das die Enduro Version der Wildsau etwas filigran für mich währe !
So ist nun ein Modell der Hardride Baureihe unterwegs zu mir. Ebenfalls bereits on Way "The Cleg DH" ! Ich bin aber unschlüssig was die Wahl der Gabel an geht. Ich hab die DNM USD 180 Volcano im Auge ! Oder doch Brunn 010 mit 240mm ? Vorbau,Lenker, S-Stütze,Laufräder aus dem Hause Alutech? Oder doch Race Face ? Deore XT ist für mich obligatorisch ! XTR gefällt mir einfach nicht ! 5Rot währe die Härte ! Dann wirds dies Jahr aber nix mehr !
Dann würd ich natürlich auch gern bei 18 Kg Kampfgewicht bleiben !

Was ist nun mein Anliegen ?

Mit welchen Parts habt Ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht ? Efizienz,Haltbarkeit,Gewicht und optimale Funktion sind mir da sehr wichtig.

Ich will einen Freerider mit Atributen eines All Mountain und eines Downhillers.

Bin gespannt auf Euer Feedback !

Bis dahin Gruß

Delaheye !!!


----------



## rsu (24. Juli 2007)

Also wenn Du bei Rahmengröße L noch bei 18kg bleiben willst musst Du bei den Teilen schon etwas aufs Gewicht schaun. Meine Sau wiegt ziemlich genau 18kg (erst neulich gewogen). Kannst ja unter meinen Fotos/Arbeitsgeräte schaun, dann kannst Du Dich gewichtsmäßig bei den Teilen schon mal orientieren.

Beliebtes Spiel ist bei den Reifen zu sparen, nur wer will das schon...

Die gekröpfte Alutech Stütze finde ich mit der groben Rasterung nicht so ideal. Damit ist es mir nicht möglich den passenden Winkel einzustellen. Ist nur relevant wenn man auch mal länger selber hochtritt. Alternativ evtl Roox, NC17, RF.

All Mountain & DH??? Vielleicht solltest Dir nochmal das Einsatzgebiet genau überlegen?! 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (24. Juli 2007)

lenker,vorbau - syntace
laufräder - hope pro 2 / mavic 729
sattelstütze - thomson
gabel - 888 RC2X oder Fox DH40
kurbel - saint


----------



## TheTomminator (24. Juli 2007)

Da stimme ich ewog zu. Ich finde die Alutech Parts sind nicht die schönsten und unnötig schwer. Die Fox 40 ist wohl etwas unzuverlässig aber geht wohl gut, wenn sie denn geht. Ich fahre eine 66, die ist absolut unproblematisch. Ich rate da auch zur 888, wenns leicht sein soll evnt.die ATA.
Bei Brunn und DMN wär ich skeptisch. 
Als Kurbel würde ich es mal mit Middleburn probieren. Die bringen wohl auch sehr bald was mit außenliegenden Lagern. 
Gegen XT spricht wenn überhaupt nur eine Rohloff.
Auch ne feine Lenker Vorbau Kombi: Hope Dh stem und Easton Havoc Lenker.


----------



## Marina (24. Juli 2007)

Lenker: Reverse statt Syntace, weil dasselbe, nur billiger.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (24. Juli 2007)

ich sag ma auf jeden fall singlecrown

wenn du bergauf fährst, und auf 1.5 stehst, dann entweder eine travis oder eine totem coil 180-200 mm fw

weniger gewicht mit 1 1/8 fox 36er reihe.160mm fw

brunn und dnm sind eher experimente als ne freude..optisch vielleicht ein hingugger aber funktion is minder gut. gabeln sind nur von großen herstellern gut, da die maschinen um diese dinge zu fertigen teuer im einkauf und unterhalt sind.


----------



## Split (25. Juli 2007)

ne Manitou Travis Single 180 mit Instricct wäre sicher auch ne gute gabel für dein bike oder halt ne 66


----------



## rsu (25. Juli 2007)

Dann werf ich mal noch ne Totem Solo Air in den Raum, die ist mit knapp unter 2,7kg relativ leicht.

Sonst halt MZ 66 SL ATA


----------



## mani.r (25. Juli 2007)

ne travis 180 intrisinc hätte ich hier zum verkauf. wiegt allerdings 3,1 kg.


----------



## TheTomminator (25. Juli 2007)

Ne 66 RC2 Eta wär vieleicht auch eine alternative, die wiegt zwar auch was, aber ETA ist zum bergauf fahren schon gut.


----------



## ewoq (25. Juli 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Lenker: Reverse statt Syntace, weil dasselbe, nur billiger.



ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (26. Juli 2007)

ähm die solo air kann ich nicht empfehlen. für den einsatzt spricht die gabel einfach viel zu schlecht an. das nervt mich manchmal tierisch wenn sich das teil null bewegt.

und die alutech laufräder kannst du ohne bedenken kaufen. schone meinen gold lrs seit januar nicht wirklich aber macht alles ohne schäden mit, egal ob drops treppen gaps oder dirt. tiptop


----------



## Split (26. Juli 2007)

Ich verkaufe meine Marzocchi 66 RC2 ETA 2007, also wer interesse hat


----------



## Delaheye (27. Juli 2007)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> ich sag ma auf jeden fall singlecrown
> 
> wenn du bergauf fährst, und auf 1.5 stehst, dann entweder eine travis oder eine totem coil 180-200 mm fw
> 
> ...


Jo Hi !!!

Sag hast Du die Brunn Gabeln schon fahren können !
Denn Präzision bei der Herstellung spreche ich den Leuten bei Brunn nicht ab,denn die kommen schließlich aus der Fahrzeug Technik .
Vorne und hinten 200mm Federweg ist das wo ich hin will !
Außerdem verbaue ich die Trickstuff "The Cleg". Und wie wir wissen ist die echt brutal !
Bei ner Einbrückengabel bekomme ich da etwas Angst !

Darüber hinaus würd ich gern ein Bike bauen mit Teilen komplett aus "Good old Germany"

So auch 5Rot !!!

Gruß Delaheye


----------



## Delaheye (27. Juli 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Lenker: Reverse statt Syntace, weil dasselbe, nur billiger.


Zu Syntace hab ich auch kein großes Vertrauen. Ist für mich ne Rennradmarke, und ich bin eben nicht gedopt !!!

Gruß und viel Spaß

Delaheye


----------



## Delaheye (27. Juli 2007)

Ja Leute !!!

Erst mal Danke für Euer Feedback ! Mehr davon !!!

Hab gestern meine Bremse bekommen ! Trickstuff The Cleg !!!!!!!

Echt der Hammer das Teil !!!

Ich hab das Hirngespinst ein Bike aus deutscher Produktion zu bauen !

Erst ma schwarz / rot ! Etwa auch Gold ? Währe sehr schräg ich weiß bin mir da aber auch noch nicht schlüssig !

Auf dann 

Delaheye


----------



## TheTomminator (27. Juli 2007)

Also Syntace kann man meiner Meinung nach schon vertrauen, denn die sind eine der wenigen Firmen, die mit Engineering bauen und die Sachen auch qualifiziert testen. 
Ob eine Brunn gabel was taugt kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weis nur, dass die Gabeln von den großen Herstellern recht ausgereift sind, was die Konstruktion anbelangt. Die wissen ganz genau wo Gewicht gespart werden kann und haben da auch jahrelange efahrung mit. Und wenn die mal MIst gebaut haben, dann merken die das schnell weil sie dann reihenweise die Dinger um die Ohren geworen bekommen. Im Idealfall lernen die dann auch daraus. Was sie noch nicht gelernt haben ist mir Dichtungen umzugehen. Aber das ist auch eine Wissenschaft für sich. 
Brunn hat sicherlich auch Ahnung, aber nunmal nicht so viel Feedback über die Produkte weil die nur ganz wenig verkaufen. 
Man darf dabei nicht vergessen, dass die Brunn 010 gut 1kg mehr wiegt als vergleichbares von Rock Shox, Marzocchi oder Fox. Und 240mm Federweg sind schon sehr viel, vieleicht zu viel.
Wenn es deutsch sein soll, wie wär es mit einer Magura Big Ego?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (27. Juli 2007)

fahr auch lenka und laufräder von Alutech. tip top  bis jetzt. mx oder fx beides rockt.

bei der gabel würd ich aber ne ausnahme machen u vielleicht zumindest mal ein auge auf italien werfen


----------



## TinglTanglTom (27. Juli 2007)

dann musste halt damit leben können wnen deine gabel nicht funzt... und das bei solchen preisen, na viel spaß...

magura gabeln sind auch nich wirklich deutsch...


----------



## Split (27. Juli 2007)

Machste halt Old Germany- und Neue Welt- Aufabu, also Alutech Frame, Gabel und Dämpfer Rockshox, Schaltkombi Sram, Lenker,Sattelstütze und Vorbau von Alutech


----------



## rsu (27. Juli 2007)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> ähm die solo air kann ich nicht empfehlen. für den einsatzt spricht die gabel einfach viel zu schlecht an. das nervt mich manchmal tierisch wenn sich das teil null bewegt.



Meine geht extrem soft und ohne jegliches Losbrechmoment zu Werke  Meine war auch erst bockig, aber es war vom Werk aus auch fast kein Schmieröl drin. Falls nicht schon gemacht, öffne einfach mal die Speedlube Schrauben und lass das alte Öl (falls vorhanden) rauslaufen und geb mal jeweils so 20ml Öl rein. Evtl noch vorsichtig Öl mit ner Spritze unter die Staubabstreifer, danach sollt sie ordentlich gehen.

Ach ja, auch nicht vergessen dass immer etwas Öl in der Luftkammer ist. Die Dichtung sollt auch nicht trocken laufen!


----------



## ewoq (27. Juli 2007)

Delaheye schrieb:


> Zu Syntace hab ich auch kein großes Vertrauen. Ist für mich ne Rennradmarke, und ich bin eben nicht gedopt !!!
> 
> Gruß und viel Spaß
> 
> Delaheye



sorry aber das ist unsinn. die syntace teile sind das beste am amrkt erhältliche.


----------



## Delaheye (28. Juli 2007)

Split schrieb:


> Machste halt Old Germany- und Neue Welt- Aufabu, also Alutech Frame, Gabel und Dämpfer Rockshox, Schaltkombi Sram, Lenker,Sattelstütze und Vorbau von Alutech


Jo Hi 

Schaltung hab ich 5Rot im Hirn !

Bin mir aber noch nicht schlüssig !

Delaheye


----------



## Delaheye (28. Juli 2007)

Leute Danke für Eure rege Beteiligung !

Das  Marzocchi erste Marke am Markt ist stellt denke ich keiner in Frage !
Auch ich nicht. allein die MX Pro in meinem Hardtail funktioniert für ne 200 Euro Gabel tip top !
Wird an meiner Wildsau wohl ne Super " oder Monster T werden ! Obwohl ne USD Gabel mir lieber währe !!!

Gruß 

Delaheye


----------



## ewoq (28. Juli 2007)

also langsam wirds lustig


----------



## TinglTanglTom (28. Juli 2007)

@ rsu
das versteh ich nicht.. naja ich hab ja von rockshox usa das innenleben zugeschickt bekommen und das hab ich in die 2step hülle sag ich ma, hineingebaut. immer schön alles geschmiert etc...naja bei der reibung die die luftkammer mit dem 38er o-ring produziert kanns eig kaum funzen.überlege ne fox36er reinzukloppen..

wenn ich monster T schon lese  ohoh.. 
aber wenn man anständig mit dem bike fahren will sollte man von solchen teilen wirklich die finger lassen..da kommt immer dieser "poser-beigeschmack" durch ohne hier jemanden auf die füße treten zu wollen.
wer gerade das will, für den ist die gabel wohl richtig.
natürlich ist es für gewichte dhler nicht ratsam eine RS-Boxxer-Wc zu kaufen.

mein tip daher: 1.5" rockshox totem coil, sieht fett aus, gewicht ist ok und ist  stabil. blockiern kannste sie auch.

muss aber dazusagen, mein spiel bei den buchsen ist schon beträchtlich, weiß nich wie es dem rsu so geht?


----------



## rsu (28. Juli 2007)

Das Öl in der Lufteinheit ist dafür da dass der Dichtring nicht trocken läuft und dann Schaden nimmt und die Kammer undicht wird. Obs dem Ansprechverhalten zuträglich ist weiss ich nicht. Wenn Deine Gabel eingefahren ist (und das isse wohl) und Du ausreichend Schmieröl drin hast weiss ich auch nicht weiter  

Hab die Gabel jetzt 9Monate im Dauereinsatz (der Winter war ja nicht vorhanden) und die Buchsen haben noch kein Spiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (28. Juli 2007)

Ach ja, zu Beginn hatte ich das Problem dass die Gabel entweder schön soft war aber dann durch den FW gerauscht ist (HS DS ist nicht sehr effektiv) oder eben die Progression gepasst hat dafür aber kein softes Ansprechverhalten hatte. Hab die Luftkammer verkleinert. Jetzt hab ich softes Ansprechverhalten und ne schöne Progression


----------



## Delaheye (28. Juli 2007)

ewoq schrieb:


> also langsam wirds lustig


Was heißt jetzt wirds lustig ?

Ich baue gerne Bikes ! Und ich benutze sie auch ! Bin Schrauber !

Radfahrer haben mehr vom Leben !!! Ist das was ich propagiere

Ich bin sehr detailverliebt, muß ich zugeben ! Und das wird leider immer 
kostspielig. Das wissen wir alle !
Darüber hinaus ist die 5Rot ein Technologieträger und die funtionswiese ist einfach genial. Spart dann noch 160Gramm gegenüber der XTR. Der Kerl hat da 10 Jahre dran gefeilt, ich find sie Irre !

Sorry alles Easy ! Wollt ich nur ma gesagt haben !

Delaheye


----------



## Split (29. Juli 2007)

ich galube ewoq findet die idee mit der monster t lustig, wo ich ihm dann auch zustimmen würde


----------

